# Ray Hanna tribute



## Royzee617 (Dec 15, 2005)

The maestro is gone and they salute him:
The Red Arrows have flown over a funeral in tribute to one of the pilots who made them famous.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/suffolk/4532334.stm

Fantastic pilot who always thrilled us in whatever plane he flew - especially the MH434 Spitfire.

I can't believe he was 77 and still doing the business.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 15, 2005)

Yes he thrilled wherever he went. A great pilot!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 15, 2005)




----------

